# Are Trump and Biden actually that different?



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

Can anyone explain to me how they differ in terms of actual policy, because they seem pretty much identical in that regard.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 6, 2020)

A better argument would be Are Trump and Bernie that different, in terms of party and support?

Biden is supposedly a centrist, and Trump is more "conservative." Although, Biden has no policy as far as I can tell.


----------



## verissimus (Mar 6, 2020)

To name a few differences

1) Besides the whole bump-stock thing, Trump isn't going to take your guns away nor questions the constitutionality of the right to bear arms.  Biden is the opposite.

2) Biden I'm sure probably still support "Obamacare" or some version of it which included the infamous individual mandate penalty.  Trump is the opposite.

3) Trump doesn't seem to have any issue regulating the activities of the oil and gas companies regarding drilling and so forth.  It's very doubtful Biden will politically be the same way because his base publicly hates the oil and gas companies harming the planet.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump is German/Scottish, while Biden is a filthy Irishman.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

verissimus said:


> 1) Besides the whole bump-stock thing, Trump isn't going to take your guns away nor questions the constitutionality of the right to bear arms. Biden is the opposite.


"Besides banning a gun modification, he isn't going to take away any guns", bruh he literally said you shouldn't even bother with due process and just have police sieze all bump-stocks, seems to me like Blumpf is as anti-gun as Biden.


----------



## Reverend (Mar 6, 2020)

Joe drives a 1975 Trans-Am with flames on it because he can.

Trump has people fly him around in planes.

That's all you need to know about the difference in them.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 6, 2020)

*
*

whose alt is this?


----------



## verissimus (Mar 6, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> *View attachment 1176363*
> 
> whose alt is this?



Tuscgander or Tusgender, however, you spell it?


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump has a wife and Biden is married to his sister.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 6, 2020)

Just go to Biden's website, which brags about his willingness to use executive orders to hold gun manufacturers liable for misuse of their products. He also wants a database and throws around the nebulous term "assault weapons" like it means something. Finally, he wants to prohibit the sale of guns anyone convicted of a hate crime _misdemeanor._

Fuck him and his buyback bullshit.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> Trump has a whore who steals his money and fucks Chad on the side.


FTFY


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Farmer Dave said:


> "Besides banning a gun modification, he isn't going to take away any guns", bruh he literally said you shouldn't even bother with due process and just have police sieze all bump-stocks, seems to me like Blumpf is as anti-gun as Biden.


Yeah, because being endorsed by Beta-O-Rourke (a.k.a. Mr. "Hell yeah we're gonna take your guns") means Biden is 2nd Amendment friendly.  Not to mention, he also promised to grant him a position in his imaginary administration dealing with "gun control."


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> Yeah, because being endorsed by Beta-O-Rourke (a.k.a. Mr. "Hell yeah we're gonna take your guns") means Biden is 2nd Amendment friendly.  Not to mention, he also promised to grant him a position in his imaginary administration dealing with "gun control."


I'm not saying Biden is pro-gun you tard, I'm just saying Blumpf isn't really pro-gun.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Farmer Dave said:


> seems to me like Blumpf is as anti-gun as Biden


I was simply addressing the comparison you made which is unequivocally wrong.  There's a difference between banning a stupid and unnecessary attachment (which renders the weapon system highly inaccurate and prone to double-feeds) and an outright repossession of guns from law-abiding citizens.  Take breath and chill.  No need for


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> There's a difference between banning a stupid and unnecessary attachment (which renders the weapon system highly inaccurate and prone to double-feeds)


Sweaty it's a bill of RIGHTS not a bill of NEEDS.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 6, 2020)

Richard Harrow said:


> There's a difference between banning a stupid and unnecessary attachment (which renders the weapon system highly inaccurate and prone to double-feeds) and an outright repossession of guns from law-abiding citizens.


Nah fuck you; Shall not be infringed.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Farmer Dave said:


> Sweaty it's a bill of RIGHTS not a bill of NEEDS.


You're not paying attention.  I never said no one should have one; I, in fact, think you should have whatever attachment you want.  I was saying your comparison was shit.


ConfederateIrishman said:


> Shall not be infringed


I agree with you.  You also weren't paying attention.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump will have to use his own will to grind out a win in 2020.

Biden is being used by others to grind out a win in 2020.


----------



## Antipathy (Mar 6, 2020)

They're both old, fat oligarchs too busy sucking Soros dick to actually help their constituents.

Just stay home.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 6, 2020)

Biden and Trump are substantially different, but Biden and 95% of republicans are damn near identical. Drain the swamp while you still can dude!


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Biden and Trump are substantially different, but Biden and 95% of republicans are damn near identical. Drain the swamp while you still can dude!


How is Blumpf at all different from the rest of the RethugliKKKans.


----------



## capitalBBustard (Mar 6, 2020)

verissimus said:


> Tuscgander or Tusgender, however, you spell it?


his alt is @Nazbowlgang


----------



## Orion Balls (Mar 7, 2020)

They're both way old and have similar foot in mouth diseases. Other than that, completely different guys.


----------



## Calandrino (Mar 7, 2020)

There's bipartisan agreement on a lot of key issues, like putting as many Mexican children in cages as possible. We're in good hands either way.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 7, 2020)

If biden gets elected he will just be a puppet for people behind the scenes to control what he does. Do you honestly believe the man has the mental capacity to be president?


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 11, 2020)

Farmer Dave said:


> How is Blumpf at all different from the rest of the RethugliKKKans.


bring back oscar dewanger


----------



## Owlman (Mar 19, 2020)

They are both puppets used by their respective parties, even though there are thousands of better alternatives.

Politically, there’s not too many differences either.


----------



## byuu (Mar 19, 2020)

Biden would never introduce UBI.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 19, 2020)

Trump's a cunt, Biden's a cunt with dementia

I despise Trump but at least if he sells us all out to the highest bidder he'll be fully cognizant of who he's selling us to, which is a step up from Biden


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Mar 19, 2020)

Farmer Dave said:


> How is Blumpf at all different from the rest of the RethugliKKKans.




He hasn't killed anyone like Hillary has.



Owlman3 said:


> They are both puppets used by their respective parties, even though there are thousands of better alternatives.
> 
> Politically, there’s not too many differences either.




Hillary wants to be de facto Pres since poor Biden's almost out to pasture.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2020)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hillary wants to be de facto Pres since poor Biden's almost out to pasture.



Hillary wants to be actual President.  Anyone who picks her as VP must have a death wish because they aren't living out their term.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 20, 2020)

Trump is a billionaire troll who fucks supermodels. Biden is a lifelong political joke. When questioned about his repeated plagiarisms (papers in school, political speeches), Joe "Exceptional" Biden said, "Four score and seven years ago, I had a dream that we had nothing to fear bu fear itself".


----------



## BSC (Mar 20, 2020)

Honestly I think they're all cogs in the machine.  Main difference is that Trump is a prolific and skilled shitposter, I think that's what people really like about him.  Biden is just meh, another boring old white politician.  At least with Trump at the helm we get some genuine entertainment.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2020)

BSC said:


> Honestly I think they're all cogs in the machine.  Main difference is that Trump is a prolific and skilled shitposter, I think that's what people really like about him.  Biden is just meh, another boring old white politician.  At least with Trump at the helm we get some genuine entertainment.



He just told an auto worker he was full of shit and threatened to slap him.


----------



## BSC (Mar 20, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> He just told an auto worker he was full of shit and threatened to slap him.


Imagine if Biden got elected and then just went around telling random people to shut up and threatening to kick their asses.  That _would  _be pretty entertaining. Shit man now I'm starting to feel conflicted.

edit: forgot some words because apparently I'm re*t*arded


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2020)

BSC said:


> Imagine if Biden got elected and then just went around telling random people to shut up and threatening to kick their asses.  That _would _pretty entertaining. Shit man now I'm starting feel conflicted.



I'd like this especially if it was really random and he had no idea what he was even mad about.


----------



## Idonttrustlikethat (Mar 20, 2020)

Biden would be a 1 scoop president vs Trump who is a 2 scoop president, the wise rate with scoops so 2>1


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 20, 2020)

They differ in policy but are similar in that they are braggadocios old men that say ridiculous and funny things.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Mar 20, 2020)

a literal two sigma IQ difference (in Trump's favor)


----------



## salvuserit (Mar 26, 2020)

Trump is closest to a traditional populist, Biden is another neo-lib. I would say having him in office would be the same as Obama/Bush Jr./Clinton.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2020)

Biden is dead, and the man you're seeing is actually just Trump in disguise.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Mar 28, 2020)

They're really not that different, almost every American politician besides Sanders is a left-leaning centrist on 99% of fiscal issues. 

Americans have this weird belief that Trump and Sanders represent two opposite political extremes, when in reality they'd be pretty common place in other countries. It shows how stifled you guys are by the two-party system.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Mar 29, 2020)

Trump has a functioning brain, doesn't want to destroy the country via globalism and will go back to trolling people on twitter all day when the current crisis is over. Biden wants to be president so he can watch Matlock and Golden Girls reruns in the Oval office in HD while drinking metamucil and taking anti-dementia meds.


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (Mar 29, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> He just told an auto worker he was full of shit and threatened to slap him.


No, but my union sent out an email declaring total support for Biden. He truly is for the working union man! 

Aaaaaand that's the cesspool known as SE Michigan in a nutshell. You can almost see the dollars tangibly waft through the air, landing in specific pockets


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Mar 29, 2020)

salvuserit said:


> Trump is closest to a traditional populist, Biden is another neo-lib. I would say having him in office would be the same as Obama/Bush Jr./Clinton.



Trump has a facade of being a populist.  But, he is a neo-liberal in terms of policy.

Biden and Trump would be almost identical, save a couple key issues.

Course those small differences would be elevated to mountains by the press...


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> Trump has a facade of being a populist.  But, he is a neo-liberal in terms of policy.
> 
> Biden and Trump would be almost identical, save a couple key issues.
> 
> Course those small differences would be elevated to mountains by the press...


IMO, their domestic economic policies would be fairly similar (aka tax cuts), but their foreign policies are vastly different, especially in dealing with China, which is the biggest external threat to the US so far.

I think the Acela Corridor Establishment (Dems + Repubs) is economically compromised on these issues, and has been unable to offer meaningful resistance so far.

Trump sometimes says nice things about Xi, but a lot of his policies have been about disentanglement. The Establishment might offer an occasional harsh word on China's human rights record, but like Feinstein's Chinese spy, there's been handshakes in the background.


----------

